# Meguire's Quik Wax



## Gary B (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi all, I've been a big fan of Protect-all for cleaning/polishing my trucks, RV's and airplane, but just the other day I bought a pint of Meguires Quik Wax, it works the same a Protect-all, goes on easy shines great and the best part is its about 1/2 price of Protect-all, both are available at Wally world.  I used Proctect-all all the time on our MH when we had it, and on our 5th wheel, both require a base to start with particularly on trucks, cars etc. 2 inchs of snow and very cool, boy is AZ ever looking better.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 29, 2003)

Meguire's Quik Wax

Gary, I always used the Meguire products on my cars, boats and fiberglass rvs but haven't tried it on the MH which is aluminum.  Got to try to wax it before winter.


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 30, 2003)

Meguire's Quik Wax

Chelse/Gary,
Two of my favorite people   
I have used Mequire on my truck before but never on anything else.
I up at the lake this summer early in the spring and talked to a fellow retiree as he was working on his boat..waxing and his boat was so shiny that I wanted to know what he was using.  He told me YELLOW WAX..paste, pure carnuba without cleaner.  His boat was always the best looking in the marina (including some new boats).  Well, I tried to find it and could not.  I sent email to company that makes it it.   I ordered two cans of it.  I have not used it yet on the motorhome (gonna do it after I do some painting on some faded areas and repair work on some buggles (old leaks) after I get to Florida.  The fellow told me to make sure the surface was 100% clean before using it and to buff it out afterwards with powerbuffer.  I'll let ya know how it turns out this winter.
Gary, two inches of snow...ugh      
Chelse, hope to meet ya soon...


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 30, 2003)

Meguire's Quik Wax

Sorry, guys,
Must be partially brain dead   thinking of heading South.  It was bubbles not buggles on the siding.  Bubbles were from previous owner having problem with refrigerator....letting it defrost but not having the drain hose running to outside...it got behind the siding and caused several bubbles.  The only way (other than paying a fortune to dealer or body shop) that I can think of is to use a dremel tool, cut the bubbles in the middle, apply sealant/glue behind the bubble areas, clamp it and then after dry, fill crack (where I cut it) with epoxy or fiberglass then sand/prime and paint. Hope it works... 
The name of the wax I purchased is:
CarBrite...Easi-Off, ure Carnuba without Cleaner, Yellow Paste Wax.  :dead:  :bleh:


----------



## Gary B (Oct 30, 2003)

Meguire's Quik Wax

Hey Archer, when you get to polishing that seriously you'll be thinking buggles   :evil:  just kidding you  . I think you are taking this polishing way to seriously or are you figuring on having Chelse help when you stop for coffee  . Chelse i use to use the Meguires plexiglass cleaner all the time on my airplane & helicopter windows, but never noticed it in wally world before. Unlike you guys I just going to be lazy and due the polishing the easy way when I get to the sun. :laugh:  Well I got the 5er up front in the warn area, so we can start loading it easy like.
When and how are you going to Alaska Chelse? Your taking the MH I expect, its a great trip.   :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 31, 2003)

Meguire's Quik Wax

Gary,
Momma will do the polishing  :laugh: , after I put the stuff on, ha ha.  She is the one who wants to be able to see her reflection on the sides (guess she doesn't want to carry a mirrow around, ha).
Ya didn't say anything about my proposal for the "Buggles".  I'm not a body person (human yes, but not otherwise ) :approve: .  If I screw up the siding, Momma will look for a new mechanic or body person....so I gotta make sure I have my ducks in order before I make the first cut (by the way, the wall behind the "buggles" seems to be solid and not mushy).
Sounds like everyone is really getting anxious to hit the road.  It's gonna be in the 70's here today   , so got to get busy with prep work.  Only 29 more days before we wave good bye to the North and hello to the South      :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 31, 2003)

Meguire's Quik Wax

Gary, we would like to do the Alaska trip next April but, as you know we have to take care of my 104 year old mother-in-law and I don't think she wold enjoy that long of a trip.  Would like to stay at least a couple months in Alaska with several weeks getting there and several back. Hoping some of the other family members can help out but,not looking to promising at this point. Yes, we will take the MH even though some recommend against going in a MH.  Some down here buy small campers to go in and sell them upon returning.  Any advice?  I don't have a spare but, plan on buying just a tire to carry along.  Will get some kind of road service before leaving, probably Good Sam.  Any experience with them?  Problem would probably be getting them in some areas.  What about car phones? Which service is best in that area?  Trying to decide if I should install a full rock guard flap on rear.  Butch from Alaska don't like them and I really respect his opinions.  Might just make my own guard out of plexiglass to mount on tow bar. Not a fan of the bras (on cars) :laugh:


----------



## Gary B (Oct 31, 2003)

Meguire's Quik Wax

Hi Chelse, don't worry about taking the MH, you'll see everthing made on the road, many many MH's 5th wheels, class B's. We've gone twice with a pickup camper and once with a 23' Class C, the main reason we went with the pickup camper is we like it, not that it the way to go. Personally I think April is too early, but May would be good, we have always gone in June, we wanted to go around the middle of May this past year, but just couldn't get all our ducks in a row until June. For the most part the Alaska Highway is now a 60 mpg road all the way, but expect maybe 60 to 90 miles of road construction. Yes it would be easy to spend a couple of months, so if you got the time go for it. We have Good Sam road hazzard Ins. have never had to use it but fell its the best, for a trip like that. Don't worry about tires there are tire shops all along the highway, in most all towns. We had to replace a stone cut tire and got a new one at Sam's Club in Fairbanks, cheaper than we could get it anywhere else. As for cell phone any will work if there is service many areas don't have towers/service, but all the larger towns have service. First times we went we had no cell phone in 98 we had a local cell service and no problems, the last couple of years we've had a Tracfone, and we had sercice with no problems we called many times. The rock guard I don't know which or what is best., definetly would stay away from the bras, making your own out of lexan would probaly as good as anything you can buy. Your thinking right about taking your time coming and going there are soo many great thigs to see and vist along the way. Keep on planning & dreaming    :laugh:    :blush:  :bleh:  :approve: 
PS just this week Iwe visted with a couple from town here thats worked and lived up in Fairbanks and the northslope for a number of years and he told me the the Dalton highway (haul road) is now paved for a good part of the way to the north slope.


----------

